# Almost Fight..Millcreek + City Creek



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

So the other day (thursday) I hit Millcreek in town to see what I could get. Got 2 Browns...lost several others...including a Rainbow Trout. Not bad for 1 hour of fishing..but I have had better. No camera...TDT had it at the berry.

Today (Friday) I went to the same spot...got a bite...so I took off for City Creek Canyon. Tried various spots till I finally started to get into some fish. Got a nice Brown...well nice for that creek anyway.










Sure enough a young woman comes by with her dog off leash in a on leash section of the park...no biggy. So then the dog jumps into the pool...bugged but no biggy. Then the dog takes my fish and runs for it. Well that is when I told the lady this in a calm manner, "just to let you know this a "on leash" section of the park, I have a dog myself so I can relate, but you need to have him on a leash." Oh boy she called me every name in the dictionary, challeged me to call it in, and gave me some not so friendly advice on what I could do with my hair. She left and so did I....but the adventure was just begining. I went up canyon to fish some waterfalls.










Some distance away I could hear the familar bark of that dog again....and I thought, "oh boy this aint over yet". There were other dog walkers around me and they were getting a thrill watching me catch fish....yelling each time I missed one. That is when the lady + her dog was back and walking towards me....this time she had her boyfriend with her. So I put down my stuff and walked towards them.

That is when the boyfriend said, "hey buddy whats this about you tellin off my girlfriend, you want to go". I got in a Right Front Guard and said, "I have been teaching and taking martial arts for 7 years, go ahead and throw the 1st punch but I will kick your......" That is when he said those famous words, "next time, next time".

So I continue to fish...even getting some cutts on the famous "TubeDude" maribou's. Having a great time I moved hole to hole getting my share of creek fish...not much size, but great colors.

A Cutthroat Trout









Another Brown Trout









As it was dark I headed back to the parking lot. To my surprise the couple was there at the gate waiting for me...with a couple of the boyfriends friends too. With 4 guys and just me, I knew that blocking 8 arms would be almost impossible. So I took off my sunglasses, gave them the 1,000 yard stare, and un-clipped the knife on my side. They saw the knife and made motions suggesting that they wanted nothing to do with that. Fight avoided, mission accomplished!

The whole afternoon I was using a Count Down Rainbow Rapala in size CD1, a silver bladed black/silver body black tailed Roostertail Spinner in size 1/8oz, and a TubeDude Marabou (siver/black). I caught 9 Browns and 2 Cutthroats...only kept one because he was a big time bleeder.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

People are weird they make a big deal of nothing! Good time glad u avoided that trip ruiner!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sucks about the jerks, but that's city fishing, I guess. Irresponsible pet owners bug the crap out of me.

Oh yeah...Kayakers too, when they see you fishing, but don't care and decide to put in right there, regardless (yesterday - Bridal Veil area).


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice report, just curious but when you say martial arts, which martial art do you do? Ive been training Muay Thai for 5 years at the Punishers gym in Salt Lake.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

1morecast said:


> Nice report, just curious but when you say martial arts, which martial art do you do? Ive been training Muay Thai for 5 years at the Punishers gym in Salt Lake.


Spontanous Fighting Method.....it is a private dojo at the guys house. I grew up right next to City Creek as a kid, so it just makes the place just that much better now that I am older.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you report this encounter to the police? If not you run the risk of them reporting you for brandishing a deadly weapon (aggravated assault) with their word against yours. It's not like you would be hard to find. "Yeah officer, he had crazy hair that stood straight up and he wore a tye dyed get-up. And he caught 7 trout and missed about 23 more on a pumpkin pepper jig". 

You would be easy to pick out of a line up.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Heck no I did not, and even though there was a number next to the sign to call them in for an unleashed dog, I did not even bother to put the number in my phone. To me everyone needs a certain level of tolerance. I did not care it was off leash, that it jumped around in my fishing pool. That dog crossed the line by taking off with my fish. 


Amazing how a lady could make such a big deal about it. She and her boyfriend were young and did not need an encounter with the law over their threat of violence, or a ticket for the dog. Times are tuff, and I did not need to make them anymore harder. By no means would I ever stab someone, but it did avoid violence, which was exactly what I carried it for. You do not have to see eye to eye with this ScottyP cause it is what it is.

And FYI...I looked it up, a pillow could be considered assult with a deadly wepon.....as well as a dog too.


----------



## Bighead7572 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cannot even go fishing now a days without trouble getting started.... what a world. Good for you for keeping a level head.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like quite a time for sure glad your prepared to defend yourself and didn't let people push you around. 8) 8)


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I find the people that leave the dogs off the leash are insane!! I have a dog and love him, but keep him on a leash!!
Get a big can of mace and don't be shy to report people like this. If times are hard for them they should be more careful!!! I'd call that one in for sure!! If that would have been me I would have just called it in when she dared me to. Cops would have been on the way when Mr. tough guy came to challenge you. Just glad it worked out !!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice catch!

I tend to walk my dog without a leash. But if I think she is going to get in the way, or annoy someone, I will gladly put her on a leash. Just because I prefer to walk her with out a leash, doesnt mean someone should be annoyed on my account. That lady needs to pull her head out of her butt and realize she isnt the only one there to enjoy the park


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Heck no I did not, and even though there was a number next to the sign to call them in for an unleashed dog, I did not even bother to put the number in my phone. To me everyone needs a certain level of tolerance. I did not care it was off leash, that it jumped around in my fishing pool. That dog crossed the line by taking off with my fish.


Sounds like an exciting day! I would call the police over the threat more so than the dog, but it would be great to have them ticketed for both. Dang hippies!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> ...I got in a Right Front Guard and said, "I have been teaching and taking martial arts for 7 years, go ahead and throw the 1st punch but I will kick your......"


I used to use that same strategy when I was in elementary school! Glad to see it still works!

('course, back then we just called it "karate". Now days it's "martial arts", or better yet "mixed martial arts".)


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

glad it worked out to bad there is soooooo much ignorance around


----------

